# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) مساعدة :  HTC M7 عالق على شاشة البووت

## Sma_Inka

السلام عليكم 
لو ممكن مساعدة 
أنا حملت TWRP على جهازي و نبعد التنصيب اشتغل لما عملت ريكوفري ريزت و الوايب داتا 
اصبح الجهاز عالق على صفحة الببوت يظهر اللوغو و تبقى الشاشة هكذا 
جربت اعيد الريكوفري ريزت مرات و مرات بس ما نجحت لو ممكن مساعدة
الجهاز عندي S-ON  يعني locked security

----------

